# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Rrudhat

## era

Une kam nje pyetje ne lidhje me rrudhat qe krijohen te pjesa e syve. Cfare mund te perdoret per te penguar krijimin e tyre? Zakonisht pas larjes se fytyres perdor krem bebe per zbutjen e lekures por cfare mund te bej me teper?

----------


## gjithcka asgje

era 
nuk e kuptova qarte nese kremin bebe e perdor dhe per fytyren dhe per pjesen  rreth e qark syve ,por do te thosha qe lekura rreth syve eshte teper delikate dhe kurre kremi i fytyres nuk duhet te kaloj ne zonen e syve apo  me te njejtin krem te lyesh dhe fytyren dhe zonen perqark syve.Ka kremera posacerisht vetem per pjesen e syve (Revitalift*eye  i L`Orealit ose dhe te tjere po te kerkosh ....). Une do te rekomandoja tani ne stinen e veres ti mbash syzat (pasi nen ndikimin e diellit ne instiktivisht jemi te predispozuar ti rrudhim syte duke i thelluar me shume rrudhat apo dhe duke krijuar te reja)
Maske me feta kastraveci te prera holle dhe te mbajtura per rreth 20` ne sy do ishin shume relaxante per pjesen rreth e qark syrit.
 bye

----------


## era

Faleminderit per pergjigjen. Per sqarim, kremin bebe e perdor per gjithe fytyren, por duke pasur kujdes qe pjesen rreth syve ta lyej me mire. Kam menduar te blej nje krem vetem per pjesen rreth syve por se kam idene se cilin te zgjedh. Kam pare edhe maska vetem per kete zone te fytyres por prape ndesh me veshtiresine e zgjedhjes.

Sa per syzet e diellit e di qe duhet ti mbaj sepse une i rrudh shume syte  ne diell por ku te çoj syzet optike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gjithcka asgje

era 
nqs e kuptova drejt une ti lyen me te njejtin krem te gjithe fytyren (perfshi dhe syte) , epo ta jap me firme dhe me vule (hahahaaa) je vete shkaktari i rrudhave te syte pasi pjesa rreth syve nuk eshte e njejte si tip lekure me ate te fytyres , eshte shume shume me delikate dhe si rrjedhoje kerkon trajtim te vecante (per mendimin tim me mire lere pa gje fare sesa i perdor kremin e fytyres)
Ndersa persa i perket syzeve optike po te them qe ka dhe nga ato lloj syzesh me funksion te dyfishuar (duke perfshire ketu dhe mbrojtjen nga dielli), po nuk te pyeta je nga ato tipa qe perdor syze optike me nr #0 (qe kerkojne te duken pak me intelektuale sesa iu ofron paraqitja e jashtme) apo me te vertete i ke te nevojshme..... gjithsesi vetem kuriozitet asgje me shume
nqs je nga tipat e pare hiqi dreqkat dhe shih shendetin
nqs je nga tipat e dyte kerko nga syzet me funksion te dyfishte ( mgjse pak me lart me the qe vuan nga simptoma e zgjedhjes se gjerave , po beje zemren gur dhe zgjidh nje pale sesa te rrish duarkryq)
se tani mu kujtua dhe nje shprejhje
ME MIRE SHPERDOROJE RININE TENDE SE SA MOS BESH ASGJE ME TE  (

----------


## era

gjithcka asgje me bere te qesh sot qe ne mengjes. Ne fakt syzet optike i kam nga halli e jo nga malli. Te ishte per mua i hiqja fare por cte besh.
U pa puna duhen blere syze dielli optike. Megjithese ato qe kam pare deri tani me duken ne ngjyre shume te çelur per te te mbrojtur nga dielli, jane me shume per mode sesa per te te zgjidhur pune  :buzeqeshje:  

Nga simptoma e zgjedhjes se gjerave vuaj pikerisht kur se kam idene se cfare duhet te blej, si ne rastin e kremerave ngaqe nuk para i perdor. Po i hedh nje sy atij kremit qe me ke rekomanduar.

----------


## Mina

Era, persa i perket rrudhave tek cepat e syve,(e thene ndryshe kembepule), ose rrudhave ne balle, ato quhen rrudha ekspresioni. Personi qe i ka te dukshme eshte tip qe e perdor mimiken shume. Ky tip eshte e pamundur ta kape veten kur leviz muskulaturen e fytyres, vecanerisht te syve. Per te minimizuar rrudhat ne kete pjese ka shume kremra p.sh. Active Conure, por eshte e rendesishme qe te perdoresh produkte profesionale sepse jane me baze bimore dhe mjaft efikase. Per t`i shmangur rrudhat dhe renien e lekures, perdoren disa seanca terapie antimoshe dhe kjo varion nga 3 deri ne 6 seanca. Ka nje efekt fantastik dhe ndihet dukshem ndryshimi ne fytyre. Kur te aplikosh kremin e syve, duhet te masazhosh lehte me levizje rrethore duke u nisur nga fillimi i vetulles, ne vazhdim dhe kalohet poshte syve, gjithmone pingul me drejtimin e rrudhave. Per me qarte, vendos mollzat e gishtave tregues ne fillim te vetullave dhe leviz pergjate tyre, pa shkeputje deri ne piken ku fillove dhe vazhdon perseri ne forme rrethi te njejten levizje nga i njejti kah. Per rrudhat anash gojes dhe siperbuzes, duhet te mesohesh te frysh fort njeren faqe pastaj tjetren, deri ne tendosje te plote, dhe kete ushtrim ta besh disa here ne dite dersa te te behet shprehi. Nje faktor i rendesishem per te parandaluar rrudhat, borsat e syve dhe plakjen e parakoheshme te fytyres, eshte regjimi, gjumi i rregullt.

----------


## era

Mina te falenderoj per pergjigjen. Do ta kem parasysh qe te kerkoj nje krem per pjesen e syve.

Kam dhe nje pyetje per perdorimin e avullit per fytyren. Kam lexuar qe avulli ben mire per lekuren e thate sepse eshte si nje fiskulture per te dhe ne kete menyre ndihmon ne parandalimin e rrudhave. A eshte e vertete kjo dhe nqs po sa here ne jave rekomandohet te behet avull per fytyren?
Po ndonje maske hidratuese per zonen e syve a me rekomandon dot?

Ups , me duket se me eshte futur frika nga rrudhat. U desh te hapej kjo rubrike e forumit qe te ndergjegjesohesha per kete fakt  :buzeqeshje:  Megjithese sic eshte shprehja " me mire te parandalosh sesa te kurosh".

----------


## Mina

Avulli eshte me i mire per lekurat me yndyre (pa probleme) sesa per lekuren e thate. Lekuren e thate e permireson vetem kremi hidratant. Duke qene e thate ajo nuk vibron dhe keshtu eshte e predispozuar te rrudhet shpejt. Avullin une e keshilloj nje here ne muaj, kur behet pastrimi i fytyres. Nese ke raport te mire me avullin, mund ta aplikosh me shpesh por gjithmone te vendosesh krem pas trajtimit sepse do te thahet me shume. Per zonen e syve duhet te trajtohesh tek estetistja ose mund te perdoresh kremin e syve. Mos ki frike sepse rrudhat do te vijne kur te vije koha. Asaj shprehjes qendroi besnike sepse cdo gjeje qe i ben sherbim, te jep rezultat.

----------


## Eni

Po per saunat Mina,

ç'na thua ndonje gje ?

dhe seancat e saunes keshillohen te kryhen nje here ne muaj ?

----------


## Mina

Saunat jane dhoma me temperatura te larta qe favorizojne djersitjen. Ne estetike zakonisht perdoren dysheke me ngrohje deri ne temperaturen 50 grade ku qendrohet per 40 minuta. Ky trajtim behet 3 here ne jave. Eshte mire te jesh klinikisht shendoshe qe t`i nenshtrohesh saunes. Pas saunes keshillohet shplarje me uje te ftohte por gjithmone gradualisht duke lagur me pare duart, kembet sa te mesohet trupi dhe me pas qendron ne dush te ftohte sa te deshirosh. Kjo vlen per te rritur imunitetin e organizmit. Subjektet kardiake nuk i nenshtrohen trajtimit. Gjithashtu edhe ne rastet e takikardise (puls te larte, mbi limitet).  Nese do te behet perdite, nga trupi yne do te dalin kripera pa kriter nepermjet djerses dhe kjo mund te shkaktoje anormali. Me saunat duhet mesuar trupi gradualisht, jo direkt ne trajtim intensiv. Eshte e rendesishme qe specialisti te jete ne nivelin e deshiruar dhe i ndergjegjshem sepse nga mania per te fituar, abuzon pa marre parasysh pasojat negative.

----------


## era

Mina faleminderit per pergjigjet.

----------


## Mina

Faleminderit juve!

----------


## tim

LERENI QE NATYRA TE KRYEJN ATE QE KA NISUR.

----------


## Mina

Natyra ka nisur ndoshta edhe ndonje semundje por ajo duhet luftuar nga njeriu. Te besh dicka per veten ndihesh vertet mire. Edhe psikologet keshillojne qe kur ndihesh keq duhet te ndryshosh pamje ose te blesh dicka te re dhe kjo eshte e vertete. Nje masazh fytyre nje here ne jave eshte shlodhje. Ai qe i nenshtrohet trajtimit, e di vleren.

----------


## Tironsja

Era
Per pjesen rreth syve po te sugjeroj edhe dicka ne kushtet e shtepise.
Zieni nje tas me uje te distiluar me pak gjethe te thata rozmarine dhe sherebele si dhe dhe nje luge te vogel me fara kopre.Hiqeni nga zjarri dhe lereni per 10 min te pushoje.Filtroje dhe lere te ftohet.Njomni 2 pambuk ne leng dhe aplikojini mbi sy te mbyllur,per 10 minuta.Ruajeni lengun ne frigorifer,por jo me shume se 1 jave.


Shendet Tironsja.

----------


## fullmoon

per rrathet e zinje rreth syve sygjeroj: prini dy feta patate te holla edhe verini posht syve per 20 min.. Jane vertet te mira pas nje nate me pak gjume.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Diku ne nje reviste lexova qe Hemorrhoidal Creme ka dhene rezultate shume te mira , ne eliminimin e rrudhave te fytyres.
Mbase tingellon "weird", por ka dhene rezultat.... :buzeqeshje:  
Mua rrudhat si te Shirley MacLaine  te me behen, nuk bej te tilla prova......(lol)

----------


## ErImArSi

Era!
Kam lexuar ne nje forum te tille si ky i yni qe po te marre nje qese plastmasi e ta mbushesh me caj e ta vendosesh te syte, per dy jave te zhdukeshin rrudhat e syve dhe ishte e provuar nga nje anetare e forumit. 
Po nuk e mora vesh se cfare lloj caji duhej, gjithsesi edhe kamomil besoj se do ti bente mire...  :Lulja3:

----------


## e_verdha

- Vitamina A ndihmon ne zvogelimin e thellesise se rrudhave si rrjedhoje e veprimit te lehte inflamues qe ka mbi lekuren.
-Vitamina C nxit qarkullimin e gjakut si dhe prodhimin e "collagen".
-AHAs (Alpha-hydorxy acids) permiresojne lekuren duke shpejtuar renien e qelizave te vjetra ne siperfaqe.
-Retinoids: kimikate qe e ndihmojne lekuren te prodhoje qeliza te reja me shpejt, duke e bere me kompakt. Pas dy muajsh perdorim, lekura lemohet dhe rrudhat e holla zhduken, ndersa te thellat thjesht permiresohen. 
.

----------


## Mina

Retinoidet jane sa te mira aq dhe te rrezikshme. Nuk perdoren ne cdo stine dhe zakonisht ne mbremje, kerkojne mbrojtje te forte prandaj kini kujdes: jo pa keshillen e specialistit.

----------

